# ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE, Kamera zu gewinnen. letzter Teil



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2004)

Hallo lieber Angler,
Hier kommen die letzten Fragen unserer Umfrage. Damit könnt Ihr letztmalig Eure Chancen auf eine Digitalkamera Canon Powershot erhöhen. Die Verlosung findet Mitte November 2004 statt. Wir bedanken uns bei allen, die sich bis jetzt an der Umfrage beteiligt haben und wünschen auch beimn letzten Teil viel Glück!
Wir wünschen Euch viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und viele Fänge, damit der Gewinner die Kamera auch einsetzen kann.
Ihr findet hier 
den letzten Teil der Umfrage, die ja aus mehreren Teilen bestand wird. Und es gibt auch was zu gewinnen:
Eine Canon – Powershot – Kamera, damit Ihr eure Fänge aufnehmen und ins Board stellen könnt. 
Viel Spass beim ausfüllen und viel Glück beim gewinnen.


----------



## buddha (10. November 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE, Kamera zu gewinnen. letzter Teil*

Hi,
hm, ist der 4.Teil! Sollten es nicht 5 Teile werden??


----------



## Norgefahrer (10. November 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE, Kamera zu gewinnen. letzter Teil*

Habe gerade die Fragen beantwortet,aber ich habe die anderen Teile nicht mitbekommen.habe ich jetzt also keine Gewinnchancen #c  ;+


----------



## duck_68 (10. November 2004)

.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE, Kamera zu gewinnen. letzter Teil*

Genau, Banner und Text werden noch geändert, der aktuelle Frageteil ist aber der letzte, also 5..
[/QUOTE]Habe gerade die Fragen beantwortet,aber ich habe die anderen Teile nicht mitbekommen.habe ich jetzt also keine Gewinnchancen





> Natürlich ahste Chancen, aber eben geringere als die, die alle 5 TEile beantwortet haben. Aber das ist wie mit der Statistik und dem Blitz: Auch wenns fast unmöglich ist, trifft immer wieder mal ein Blitz einen Menschen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE, Kamera zu gewinnen. letzter Teil*

Banner und Text sind geändert, jetzt kann niemand mehr in Verwirrung geraten)


----------



## janxgeist (12. November 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE, Kamera zu gewinnen. letzter Teil*

@Thomas9904
Ich habe gerade auch die Fragen beantwortet, ich nehme mal an daß Frage wie oft man angelt auf den Zeitraum von einem Jahr bezogen war!?
es steht leider kein Zeitraum dabei.

mfG
Janxgeist


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE, Kamera zu gewinnen. letzter Teil*

1 Jahr, stimmt)
Man kann wirkllich nicht immer an alles denen, finde ich toll dass Ihr so aufpasst!!!
Danke)


----------

